# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  UAT PRO Update Version 136.02 [28-03-2022]

## mohamed73

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *Uni-Android Tool - UAT PRO Version : 136.02*   _Release Notes:_   Added Tecno MTK Models :   *Tecno 8D**Tecno 8H**Tecno A6 Phantom* *Tecno AX8**Tecno C5**Tecno C7**Tecno C7 Pro**Tecno C8**Tecno C9**Tecno CA**Tecno CA7**Tecno CA8**Tecno Camon 11 CF7**Tecno CAMON 11 CF7K**Tecno Camon 11 Pro CF8**Tecno Camon 12 Air CC**Tecno Camon 12 Air KC3**Tecno Camon 12 CC7**Tecno Camon 12 Pro CC9**Tecno Camon 14 CB7**Tecno Camon 15 Air CD**Tecno Camon 15 Pro CD8**Tecno Camon 16 CE7**Tecno Camon 16 Premier CE9**Tecno Camon 16 Pro CE8**Tecno Camon 16S CD6j**Tecno Camon 17**Tecno Camon 17 CG6j**Tecno Camon 17 Pro CG8**Tecno Camon 17P**Tecno Camon 17P CG7n**Tecno Camon 18 P CH7**Tecno Camon 18 Premier CH9n**Tecno Camon C7**Tecno Camon CM CA**Tecno Camon CM CA6S**Tecno Camon CX**Tecno Camon i 2 / iD5A**Tecno Camon i 2X / ID5B**Tecno Camon I Air IN3**Tecno Camon I IN5**Tecno Camon i4 CB7j**Tecno Camon iACE 2x KB2j**Tecno Camon iAce IN1**Tecno Camon iAir 2 ID3K**Tecno Camon iAir 2+ ID3k**Tecno Camon iClick 2 ID**Tecno Camon iClick IN**Tecno Camon iSky 3 KB3**Tecno Camon iSky IN2**Tecno Camon iSky2 IN1 Pro**Tecno Camon X CA7**Tecno Camon X Pro CA8**Tecno Camon X Pro CA8S**Tecno CE7J Camon 16 E7j**Tecno CH7n**Tecno CX Air**Tecno D7**Tecno Droidpad 10D P904**Tecno Droipad 10 Pro II**Tecno DroiPad 7D P701**Tecno DroiPad 7F P703**Tecno F1**Tecno F2**Tecno F2 LTE**Tecno F3**Tecno F4**Tecno F7 Phantom A+**Tecno H5**Tecno I3**Tecno I3 Pro**Tecno I5**Tecno I5 Pro**Tecno I7**Tecno IN**Tecno IN1**Tecno IN2**Tecno IN5**Tecno J5**Tecno J7**Tecno J8**Tecno K8**Tecno K9**Tecno KA7**Tecno KA7O**Tecno KC1**Tecno KC8**Tecno KG5**Tecno L**Tecno L5**Tecno L8**Tecno L8 Lite**Tecno L8 Plus**Tecno L9**Tecno LA**Tecno LA7**Tecno LD7j**Tecno M7**Tecno M9**Tecno N8S**Tecno N9* *Tecno NX R8O**Tecno P5S**Tecno P9**Tecno Phantom 5**Tecno Phantom 8**Tecno Phantom 9 AB7**Tecno Phantom X Pro AC8**Tecno POP 1 Pro F3Pro**Tecno POP 1s F4**Tecno Pop 1S Pro F4 Pro**Tecno POP 2 B1**Tecno POP 2 B1s**Tecno POP 2 Plus**Tecno Pop 2 Plus BA2**Tecno POP 2 Power B1P**Tecno POP 2 Pro B2**Tecno Pop 2F B1F**Tecno POP 2S RA8**Tecno Pop 3 Plus BB2**Tecno Pop 4 Air BC1**Tecno POP 4 BC2**Tecno Pop 4 LTE BC1s**Tecno POP 4 Pro BC3**Tecno Pop 5p BD3**Tecno POP C4 Lte**Tecno POP F2 B1f**Tecno Pouvoir 1 LA**Tecno Pouvoir 2 Air LB**Tecno Pouvoir 2 LB**Tecno Pouvoir 2 Pro LA7**Tecno Pouvoir 3 Air LC**Tecno Pouvoir 3 Air LC6A**Tecno Pouvoir 3 LB7**Tecno Pouvoir 3 Plus LB8**Tecno Pouvoir 3 Plus LB8a**Tecno Pouvoir 4 LC7**Tecno Pouvoir 4 Pro**Tecno Pova 2**Tecno Pova LD7**Tecno PP7E-DLA1**Tecno PP7F Pro**Tecno R**Tecno R7**Tecno R7 Plus RC**Tecno R8O**Tecno R8S* *Tecno RA**Tecno RA6S**Tecno S1E Pro**Tecno S1M**Tecno S1S**Tecno S1S Pro**Tecno S2 SA1**Tecno SA1**Tecno SA1S**Tecno SA3**Tecno SA6S**Tecno Spark 2 KA7**Tecno Spark 2 KA7O**Tecno Spark 3 KB7**Tecno Spark 3 KB7J**Tecno Spark 3 Pro KB8**Tecno Spark 4 Air KC* *Tecno Spark 4 Air KC1J**Tecno Spark 4 KC2**Tecno SPARK 4 KC2 KC8* *Tecno Spark 4 KC2J**Tecno Spark 4 KCB**Tecno Spark 4 Lite BB4k**Tecno Spark 5 Air KD**Tecno Spark 5 Air KD6A**Tecno Spark 5 KD7H**Tecno Spark 5 KD7S**Tecno Spark 5 Pro KD7**Tecno Spark 6 Air KE**Tecno Spark 6 Air KE6j**Tecno Spark 6 Air KF**Tecno Spark 6 Go KE5j**Tecno Spark 6 Go KE5k**Tecno Spark 6 KE7**Tecno Spark 7**Tecno Spark 7 KF6h**Tecno Spark 7 KF6i**Tecno Spark 7 KF6j**Tecno Spark 7 KF6kS**Tecno Spark 7 KF6n**Tecno Spark 7 pro KF8**Tecno Spark 7P**Tecno Spark 7T**Tecno Spark 8**Tecno Spark 8 KG**Tecno Spark 8P**Tecno Spark GO 2020 KE5**Tecno Spark GO KC1**Tecno SPARK Go KC1h**Tecno Spark Go Plus BB4K**Tecno Spark K7**Tecno Spark Pop 5**Tecno Spark Pro K8**Tecno Spark Youth KA**Tecno W2**Tecno W3**Tecno W3 Pro**Tecno W3-LTE**Tecno W4**Tecno W5**Tecno W5 Lite**Tecno WX3**Tecno WX3 LTE**Tecno WX3F LTE**Tecno WX3P**Tecno WX4**Tecno WX4 Pro**Tecno Y2**Tecno Y3**Tecno Y3 Plus H721**Tecno Y3S**Tecno Y3S Plus**Tecno Y4**Tecno Y6*  *Black view*  *BV9800 Pro*    *D o w n l o a d L i n k*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*** *-: Buy Now | Official Website :-* *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -: Official Support : -  Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Offical Turkey Support Forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   -: Official Resellers :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -: Official Telegram News Channel :-   Telegram Channel :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * -: Official Telegram Help & Support Group :-   Telegram Channel :-  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

